# The Last Guardian



## Rick Carver (Aug 19, 2014)

Where will the Ferguson rioters go tonight? I don't know. I can tell you where they won't go.....to this guy's store. Think of this the next time someone tells you that you don't need military style weapons or 30-round magazines. One man standing against a hoard of rioting looters doesn't work well with a single shot musket.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 19, 2014)

It must be hard to exchange the token and grip with a rifle in both hands.


----------



## Rick Carver (Aug 19, 2014)

That why they invented slings and bayonets.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Aug 19, 2014)

This reminds me of a poem written years ago about the Watts riots. It mentioned signs that proclaimed this or that store had submachine-gun armed guards. They were untouched. The problem is that, when things break down, small-town police aren't equipped to handle it, even if they are more heavily armed than hot-zone US Airborn in Afghanistan. They treat a mob like a large group of hooligans. A mob is a very different thing. It exists even when it is not raging, and wounding it only makes it angrier for the next time it comes out. Mob control is not the same as hooligan control. Aside from the mob are the looters. Small-town minds don't understand this. They think "mob = hooligans", so they think that looters are mob members. Looters are usually opportunists who are at the fringe of the mob or aren't part of the mob at all.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 19, 2014)

There are so many conflicting lessons about human nature in these situations it boggles the mind.

I was in Los Angeles metro during the King riots.  Every side and viewpoint of humanity's animal underbelly and spiritual nobility came out.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rick Carver said:


> Where will the Ferguson rioters go tonight? I don't know. I can tell you where they won't go.....to this guy's store. Think of this the next time someone tells you that you don't need military style weapons or 30-round magazines. One man standing against a hoard of rioting looters doesn't work well with a single shot musket.
> RIGHT ON BROTHER!!! I'm a big supporter of the 2nd Amendment. NRA Endowment Member, Life Member of both Citziens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms and the Law Enforcement Alliance of America which is a pro 2A group of present and former law enforcement members.


----------

